# Tried Some New Clearcoat



## walleyesanderson (Apr 16, 2008)

A friend of mine at work gave me some Urethane Automotive clear coat to try spraying over my spoons, so I used it this weekend with great results. I have been using laquer automotive clear for a couple of months, and I like the dry time, but I have to polish it to get it to shine. The Urethane Clear is supposed to have a catalyst to get it to dry, but I sprayed a couple of thin coats and it dried really nice.


----------



## true2plue (Jul 12, 2004)

Very nice!! What kind of paint are you using?


----------



## walleyesanderson (Apr 16, 2008)

I mosty use createx or pro dip.


----------



## Coon_Shark (Feb 6, 2006)

Nice paint jobs! Real nice.


----------



## handcarvedlures (Mar 31, 2009)

what did you use to spray the urethane ?


----------



## Jim45498 (Dec 17, 2007)

walleyesanderson said:


> A friend of mine at work gave me some Urethane Automotive clear coat to try spraying over my spoons, so I used it this weekend with great results. I have been using laquer automotive clear for a couple of months, and I like the dry time, but I have to polish it to get it to shine. *The Urethane Clear is supposed to have a catalyst to get it to dry, but I sprayed a couple of thin coats and it dried really nice. *


did you not use a catalyst?


----------



## walleyesanderson (Apr 16, 2008)

I did some without the catalyst and I baked them in the toaster oven. They actually turned out ok, but the clearcoat gets a little soft when soaked in water over night. I have been using the catalyst and the clear coat turns out better with it.


----------

